# NetworkManager Not Keeping IP + Not Starting Services...

## ckoeber

*Solved*

Hello,

I am installing Gentoo (Kernel 3.8.13 64bit) on a laptop and I am attempting to use the NetworkManager app to manage interfaces.

The problem is that when I set up NetworkManager I have the following problems:

#1. Network Manager Starts but is Inactive; it never gets the IP on initial start.

Here is my log of the OpenRC startup process. As you can see, when it starts it is marked as inactive. If I use DHCPCD, however, I get the IP right away. Not sure why there is a delay of any kind.

#2. Network Manager eventually forks over to DHCPCD and gets an IP. However, for some reason it discards the IP and then marks the interface as inactive/disconnected

Here is the relevant log from Syslog showing what happens.

I see that NetworkManager seeks an IPV6 address but never finds it. Shouldn't the script/process keep the IPv4 address and just get a link-local IPv6 address?

So, in short, what do I need to do to get NetworkManager to work as it should?

Here is other information that might be relevant:

/etc/conf.d/net

Kernel Config

Dmesg

IFConfig

Let me know what else I can provide.

Thank you in advance for your time.Last edited by ckoeber on Fri May 24, 2013 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

dhcpcd         | * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...  FAIL....

```

sudo rc-update delete dhcpcd default

```

post the results of "rc-update"   its much cleaner than that and says what run level your processes start at.

also make sure you have no net.eth0 or net.wlan0 starting...

i also do not have wpa_supplicant starting....  id remove that too

----------

## ckoeber

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> dhcpcd         | * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...  FAIL....
> 
> ```
> 
> sudo rc-update delete dhcpcd default
> ...

 

I made the change, here is the result.

I will restart and see what the status is.

----------

## ckoeber

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> dhcpcd         | * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...  FAIL....
> 
> ```
> 
> sudo rc-update delete dhcpcd default
> ...

 

OK, this was it! I had no idea you needed to have DHCPCD disabled as well.

These services must have been competing with each other. Everything works as expected now.

Thank you for the help.

----------

## 666threesixes666

id purge the wpa_supplicant if thats still there....  (now i know im correct in saying what level to delete it from...)

```

rc-update delete wpa_supplicant default

```

/etc/mtab -> /proc/self/mounts

is a symlink on my system from systemd requiring it that way....  network manager was a good choice for me as it makes boot time quite a bit quicker...  i do use openrc on this laptop as some of the systemd unit files are not ready for production.  i should test if removing the mtab updates works as i get messages saying "mtab is a symlink: skipping"  this is a note to myself, as im in the middle of updating tons of stuff and i know my booting is broken right now.......  plz dont test on ur own might break system...  do the wpa part only

removing mtab updates so far so good at 1 test reboot....Last edited by 666threesixes666 on Fri May 24, 2013 11:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ckoeber

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> id purge the wpa_supplicant if thats still there....  (now i know im correct in saying what level to delete it from...)
> 
> ```
> 
> rc-update delete wpa_supplicant default
> ...

 

Thanks. I did this as well.

----------

## rokj

Removing dhcpcd from systemd sysvinit solved problems for me also.

----------

